# Westkanada - Fragen



## Jonas85 (3. März 2011)

Hey zusammen, 
ich werde den kompletten September diesen Jahres in Westkanada verbringen. Die ersten zwei wochen werde ich über das Studium da sein und die letzten beiden Wochen möchte ich noch etwas rumreisen.
Diese zwei letzten Wochen werden wohl die angelintensivsten meiner Kanada Zeit. Obwohl die Reiseroute noch nicht steht, wird wohl der Bereich Vancouver (Startpunkt) bzw. der Süden bis max. die Mitte von British Columbia als Reiseregion fungieren können.
Da zwei Wochen nicht viel sind und ich diese möglichst effektiv nutzen möchte, habe ich noch ein paar Fragen, die sich mir trotz der vorhandenen Threads über BC im AB noch stellen:

Wer kann mir schöne Campinglätze in der Natur, am Fluss oder See nennen, die sich grob in diesem Bereich befinden und relativ unkompliziert zu beangeln sind?

Welche Flüsse sind die besten Mitte September um einen Lachs zu fangen?

Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps, Anregungen geben könntet....

schönen Gruß

Jonas


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. März 2011)

*AW: Westkanada - Fragen*

Hallo Jonas,
die Mitte des Septembers ist eine Umbruchzeit und es kommt immer etwas auf das Wasser an.
Zwei Wochen sind in diesem großen Land keine wirklich lange Zeit.
Da es sich um ein ungerades Jahr handelt, wirst du aber viele Buckellachse im Aufstieg haben, die Hundslachse laufen mit Sicherheit und auch der eine oder andere Rotlachs wird noch gehen. Kings sind sicher etwas Glücksache.

Ich würde mich in deiner Stelle an den Fraser und seine Nebenflüsse halten. Interessant ist der Fraser selbst. Such dir einen Campground irgendwo in der Nähe der Mündung des Harisson in den Fraser. Die Harissonmündung gibt dir sicher gute Hundslachse vom Ufer aus. Im Harisson selbst kannst du auch Fische fangen - eventuell auch Kings. Dann würde ich mir den Vedder bzw. Chilliwack River anschauen. Der ist sehr gut vom Ufer zu befischen.

All diese Flüsse kannst du von einem Campground um Chilliwack herum gut erreichen. Du wirst überall Leute treffen, die dir gern weiterhelfen - wenn du english kannst. Bei Fred Helmer Tackle Store in Chilliwack wirst du auch immer die neuesten Meldungen hören können, Papiere kaufen oder deine Geräte vervollständigen können.

Du kannst dort auch ein Rivertaxi buchen, welches dich auf schöne Bänke im Fraser selbst absetzt und dich dort am Abend wieder abholt. Ist nicht ganz so teuer wie Guiding. Guides benötigst du auf alle Fälle, wenn du Stör fischen willst. Das sit vom Ufer aus fast unmöglich.

Kannst dich bei Fragen gern melden.

Gruß


----------



## Jonas85 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Westkanada - Fragen*

Hey Dolfin,
ersmal vielen lieben Dank für die wertvollen Tipps! ich werde sicherlich einige davon beherzigen.
In welchem Kostenbereich dürfte so ein rivertaxi liegen?

Nach Rücksprache mit meinen leider nicht angelnden Mitfahrern, wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen, das wir zuerst ein paar Tage auf Vancouver Island verbringen werden.

Hast du oder ein anderer Boardie dazu Anregungen, bezüglich besonders schöner Spots, die reizvoll gelegen sind, die Geldbörse schonen und Mitte September "einfach" zu befischen sind?  - ich weiß, sonst hab ich keine Ansprüche...

Ansonsten würd ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand einen Vorschlag für eine schöne (landschaftlich wie anglerisch gesehen) Südroute von Vancouver nach Calgary machen könnte!?
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich Banff und Jasper Nationalparc in den ersten zwei Wochen schon gesehen haben werde...

Wie sieht es mit Lachsangeln aus, wenn man sich ins Landesinnere Richtung Calgary bewegt?

Danke schonmal!

schönen Gruß

Jonas


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. März 2011)

*AW: Westkanada - Fragen*

Hallo Jonas,
im Inland gibts keine Lachse. Diese steigen nur eine bestimmte Strecke aus dem Pazifik auf. Eine Binnenpopulation gibt es um die großen Seen herum.

Vancouver Island ist eine Insel, die etwas so groß ist wie Östereich. Kurze Flüsse, schöne Flüsse - aber sehr zeitlich enge und oft nur auf bestimmte Lachsarten beengte Aufstiege. Nicht jeder Fluß hat das volle Packet. Das interessanteste fischen um Vancouver Island findet auf dem Meer statt - und das kostet Guiding..

Such dir im Internet die "BC Freshwater Synopsis". Dort findest du die Flüsse in ganz BC, durch die Beschränkungen erkennst du auch, welche Arten fangbar sind.
Ein wichtiger Tip: Glaube in BC nie, das du in der Wildnis bist und einfach angeln/ Fische entnehmen kannst. Du gehst die Gefahr ein, sehr sehr hart bestraft zu werden. Es sind überall Kontrolleure unterwegs, die genau wissen, wo sie stehen müssen um alles zu sehen ohne gesehen zu werden.
Petri


----------



## senfi (5. März 2011)

*AW: Westkanada - Fragen*

Hi Jonas,

wie Dolfin schon sagte, Vancouver Island verfügt eher über kleinere  Flüsse. Die kann man mit dem Fraser nicht im Ansatz vergleichen, das  Gewicht liegt dort ein bisschen stärker auf Salzwasser-Guiding (Lachs  und Heilbutt). Trotzdem sind die Flüsse - was Lachse angeht - sehr  produktiv.

Selbst befischt habe ich im September bisher den (für King, Coho und  Steelhead berühmten) Stamp River bei Port Alberni. Den leichtesten  Zugang hast Du über die Stamp Falls. Allerdings brauchst Du unbedingt  eine Wathose, um von den stark befischten Stellen wegzukommen. Hier  darfst Du zwar nicht mehr mit Lachseiern ran (diese nur etwas  flußabwärts erlaubt), aber es gibt schöne Stellen mit großen Pools (z.B.  die nächste 90° Kurve oberhalb der Fälle). Eine Anmerkung noch: dort  gibts viele, viele Bären. Also laut sein!

Ein weiterer guter Lachsfluß ist der Campbell River, im unteren Teil  sehr einfach zugänglich und viele Pinks (sogar in geraden Jahren), aber  auch Coho und Kings. Idyllisch ist der erste Zufluss flußaufwärts  (Quinsam). Wie immer: Regulierungen beachten, es wird viel kontrolliert.

Ein toller Fluß ist auch der Cowichan, habe ihn aber selbst noch nicht  befischt. Viele Angler stehen auch an der Mündung des San Juan River.

Fürs Festland kann ich auch nur die bekannten Empfehlungen geben. Fraser, Chilliwack/Vedder, Harrison und Co.

Vom Squamish wurde mir abgeraten, der ist anscheinend genauso schwierig wie der Capilano (auch wenn landschaftlich super).

Lachse gibt es aber definitiv auch im Inland, habe selbst Anfang  September viele Lachse im Fraser beim Mount Robson springen gesehen.  Gleiches gilt für den North Thompson und Zuflüsse. Sofern er nicht durch  Dämme verbaut ist, dürfte das auch auf den Columbia River und Zuflüsse  zutreffen. D.h. die Fische kommen bis an die Grenze nach Alberta. Dort  in den Rockies verläuft allerdings die große Wasserscheide, d.h. das  Athabasca-System und der Bow River sind lachsfrei. Dafür ist v.a. der  Bow River ab Canmore flußabwärts für tolle Forellen bekannt.

Nur: Du kannst Dir vorstellen, wie die Fische (damit meine ich natürlich nur die Lachse) im Landesinneren aussehen.  Sind eben schon lange im Süßwasser und ob es da so viel Sinn macht, ich  weiß nicht...

Eine riesen Gaudi ist dort aber allemal garantiert. Viel Spaß schon mal vorab.


----------



## Jonas85 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Westkanada - Fragen*

Hey,
zunächst nochmals ein Dankeschön an Dolfin und Senfi für die hilfreichen Tipps!
Da die Reise doch noch etwas hin ist, muss ich mich mit meiner Euphorie jetzt etwas bremsen (auch wenns zugegebenermaßen echt schwer fällt) und alle weiteren Fragen später abhandeln.

Falls jemand noch Empfehlungen für eine Südroute von Vancouver nach Calgary hat, bin ich dafür natürlich weiterhin offen.

schönen Gruß und Petri Heil!

Jonas


----------



## Spinfisher95 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Westkanada - Fragen*

Moin Moin, 
ich habe die Möglichkeit Anfang April 2012 für 2 Wochen Verwandte in Calgary zu besuchen. 
Lohnt sich ein Versuch mit der Spinnrute auf "alles was beißt", oder ist es dort dann noch zu kalt ? 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## CanYaker (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Westkanada - Fragen*



Spinfisher95 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ich habe die Möglichkeit Anfang April 2012 für 2 Wochen Verwandte in Calgary zu besuchen.
> Lohnt sich ein Versuch mit der Spinnrute auf "alles was beißt", oder ist es dort dann noch zu kalt ?
> 
> Danke im vorraus



Moin moin

In Kanada ist es selten zu kalt um zu angeln. Hier ist die beste Zeit der Winter!
Zu deiner Frage:
Nimm dorthin deine Telerute und ein paar Spinner/Blinker im Koffer mit.

Schöne Grüße nach Ostfriesland aus Nord Ontario, Kanada







3 Pfund Lake Trout (kanad. Seeforelle) bei -15 Grad Eisangeln

ANGELN IN NORD ONTARIO, KANADA


----------



## Spinfisher95 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Westkanada - Fragen*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort ! #6
Ich werde dann eine mittelschwere Telerute und eine Hand voll Köder einpacken. Auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, wie die Fische dort hinten ticken und wo sie sich verstecken, lass ich mir die Chance nicht entgehen, einen Versuch zu starten.
Ich bin gespannt was hängenbleibt !

Grüße nach Kanada ! |wavey:


----------



## senfi (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Westkanada - Fragen*

Hi Spinfisher,

ich war selbst zu der Zeit noch nicht in Alberta, aber Anfang April müsste eigentlich ein ganz guter Monat sein. Hängt aber stark mit dem Wetter zusammen. Der Bow River, der ja durch Calgary fliesst, ist ein top Forellenfluss. Sollte die Schneeschmelze aber mal früher einsetzen, dann wird es eher schwierig, viel Wasser, schlechte Sicht.
Sollte aber Anfang April noch nicht der Fall sein. Da das Wasser dann aber noch sehr kalt ist, werden sich die Forellen wohl eher etwas tiefer aufhalten, musst mal schauen, wie Du Deine Spinnköder dort hinbekommst, aber das wird schon klappen.

Seen wird eher schwieriger, da die Fische dann noch sehr tief stehen. Da würde ich eher auf Drop-Shot und Jigs umstellen. 

Was Du auf jeden Fall machen solltest: geh in einen Angelladen, kauf ein paar (dort recht günstige) Spinner, Blinker, etc. und frag wo es momentan loht zu fischen.

Viel Spass dort drüben


----------



## Spinfisher95 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Westkanada - Fragen*

Danke. !
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich mit Wetter Glück habe.
Köder und eventuell auch ne komplette Combo werde ich mir dort hinten kaufen, da es dort ja min. 30% günstiger ist, als hier.
Dann werde ich auch gleich versuchen, dem Ladenbesitzer ein paar Infos über Hot Spots zu entlocken.


----------

